# Utah Archery Ethics course



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

So the plan is to snag one of those 340 left over archery buck tags for box elder. I went to do my archery ethics course being that this is my first year, and it says " The 2015 Extended Archery season is over, but feel free to take the course." is there a 2016 ethics course I am missing here, or if I do this one will I be eligible to grab one of those archer tags?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

You don't need the ethics course to get the tag. As it gets closer to the extended start date the 2016 version will magically appear and then you can take it.
You can't hunt the extended area until after the regular archery season is ended.


----------

